# Any Reptile Lovers? *Pic Heavy*



## Nasubi77 (Dec 1, 2010)

In addition to the furry animals, I also have a passion for reptiles, especially bearded dragons.

A few years ago, my son, then age 7, came home saying he wanted an iguana. Well, I knew enough about iggies to know that they are too big and too hard to socialize for our household, so I started researching smaller species to see if I could find one that would be more suitable for us and came across beardies. By the time I told my son he could have a bearded dragon for Christmas that year, I was just as in love with the idea as he was, even more so!

I got my first beardie, Amber, from a breeder. She has had top notch care since day one, and it shows.




























After having Amber a while, and perfecting my knowledge on beardie husbandry, I came across "Margaret" on Craigslist. I could tell from the picture she was emaciated, dehydrated and just not well. I contacted the seller to encourage him to hand her over to a rescue so she could get the care she needed, and he offered to give her to me. Well, Margaret turned out to be a "he" and was re-christianed Flapjack. He was sooooo thin and feather light, but surprisingly sprite and alert. After he got some weight on him, he was a perfectly healthy little dragon and full of attitude!


This is the pic from his Craigslist ad:










Here he is after he had been with me a couple months









And today he is a little on the small side, but very healthy










Then, someone on my favorite beardie forum posted that they needed a home for their beardie because they were going in the military. I thought it would be a simple re-homing situation and since I was the closest member to his location, I agreed to take him. Then I got him and was shocked at his condition! Severe MBD (Metabolic Bone Disease) which happens when the dragon does not receive enough UVB and calcium. Their bones become misshapen and brittle and he is all bent up with it. He has to eat baby food or very soft worms since his jaws do not line up. He has been a special case indeed, but he has improved lots in my care. His jaw has actually re-aligned enough so that he can chew veggies, so we're off the baby food. He's still a pitiful little fella, but don't tell him because he doesn't know!



















Here you can see how he stands a little straighter, and his lips match up just a little better:









Next came Isha, also a Craisglist rescue. Same situation with Flapjack: I saw her pic, realized she was in desperate need and emailed the owner. He, too agreed to hand her over. She also has some MBD, although not nearly as bad as Freddie's. She was kept in a 10 gallon tank, with a blazing hot basking bulb with no cool side to escape to. She is gaining weight slowly but surely. Unfortunately, she decided to brumate when I would rather her not, but I'm monitoring her weight as she sleeps and so far so good so I don't think there will be any negative effects on her health. I'd just rather her eat and gain weight all winter instead of sleep!

Her CL picture: Anyone with half a brain can look at this critter and tell that she's just not healthy!










She perked up somewhat after going in her new and suitable home, but still could barely hold herself up:









And after a couple months, became quite perky and started getting a belly:









Then a couple months ago, I entered a photo contest. I didn't look at what the prize would be..I just assumed it would be a gift card to a pet store or something. Turns out, 1st prize was a leatherback baby beardie (has reduced scales in its back) and I won first place!

Here is the pic I entered of Amber:









And here is the baby, named Fizzgig!



















Needless to say, I am very passionate about my dragons. I truly believe in doing thorough research on any animal you bring home, but especially exotic species. If your dog care is not perfect, the dog will still thrive and be happy (how many of us had parents or grandparents who had dogs that lived outside and ate only table scraps?) But if your provide less than stellar care for reptiles, their health suffers greatly. The owners of each of my rescues had good intentions and were not purposely neglectful. They all just took the care advice of the pet store and did not do any research of their own and their dragons were soon in bad condition. If anyone ever needs any advice about reptiles, especially dragons, I will be more than happy to help or at least point you in the right direction. My favorite beardie site is Bearded Dragon . org

Thanks for looking!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I LOVE the photos and stories! Thanks for helping these guys! 

I adore these guys and some day I hope to have one!

MORE pictures please!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I really enjoyed your stories and pictures. I learned a few things too. Thanks for sharing. Very cool!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I love Beardies. I used to have two of them but they died of old age  Id love to get another one but my mom says no! haha They are such little characters full of personality!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I love beardies!! My sister has a beardie in a huge habitat as a classroom pet, which they named Black Beard. I remember during Christmas break she made absolutely sure to tell the school and janitorial staff to leave the light on in Black Beard's cage as it was on a timer to turn off/on. Everything was going fine and she stopped in to check in and feed her on Christmas afternoon. Come to find that someone turned off the light and Black Beard became VERY ill. She couldn't digest her food and was freezing cold. My sister had to take her to UC Davis veterinary hospital, on Christmas Day. I think her bill ended up costing around $600, but Black Beard has lived to see another day!!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh my god so cute!! Those poor little rescue cases! I know NOTHING about beardies and even I could tell they were sickly! Thank goodness you got them. 

I love the expression of Fizzgig in the last pic. It looks like he's smiling and thinking, "Yeah, I got the good life."

So cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nasubi77 (Dec 1, 2010)

nixietink said:


> I love beardies!! My sister has a beardie in a huge habitat as a classroom pet, which they named Black Beard. I remember during Christmas break she made absolutely sure to tell the school and janitorial staff to leave the light on in Black Beard's cage as it was on a timer to turn off/on. Everything was going fine and she stopped in to check in and feed her on Christmas afternoon. Come to find that someone turned off the light and Black Beard became VERY ill. She couldn't digest her food and was freezing cold. My sister had to take her to UC Davis veterinary hospital, on Christmas Day. I think her bill ended up costing around $600, but Black Beard has lived to see another day!!!


Wow, that's too bad! So glad Black Beard survived that ordeal! I have had lights burn out while I'm at work and a beardie without heat for a few hours and I freak out when I get home that afternoon because the poor thing has been cold all day! But they can tolerate a day with no problem. Who knows how long Black Beard was cold! I'm sure the thermostat for the school was bumped down for the holidays so even the ambient temps were colder than normal.

I was going to donate Flapjack to be a classroom pet for my son's class just during the school year. We were finalizing the details when they informed me that they could not leave his basking light on the full amount of time I required because nothing could be left on after school hours, so needless to say, Flapjack did not become a class pet!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Great pics and I love the background stories on all of them, and glad to hear that they all now have a happy home! We had 3 iguanas growing up - Dookie, Ernie and Dino. Ernie was mine and I was so upset when he died . He made a great pet and was always fun to have around! I'll have to dig out a picture of him to share sometime.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

We are also big fans of reptiles in this house- We have an albino corn snake that is about 8 years old named Slithers. Our Russian Tortoise is named Pashka. We adopted him from someone who was moving to Australia. We guess he is about 15 years old. We joke that they are pets that you have to "will" to someone because they live so long. And lastly we have a Leopard Gecko name after one of our favorite Red Sox players- Big Papi.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a big difference in the before and after pics. Thank you for helping these boys and girls.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I have 4 corn snakes and I love them! Lizards require a little bit more care than I have time for, which is why I chose snakes, but I love reptiles, and yours are beautiful!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

wow what you have done for these babies is so wonderful. yay for you-and them! the before and after photos are just amazing.

i honestly do not like lizzards/reptiles :no: (i had to check out the thread anyway lol) BUT reading this really made me smile and realize that they are just as important as anything else.

oh an the beardie in the costume is great- thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nasubi77 (Dec 1, 2010)

*More Pics!*

A few more pics for your viewing pleasure. Amber gets photographed the most since she is the most calm and I can put her down anywhere and not be afraid that she'll dart off. 

Here she has been startled by something outside and puffed her beard.









She _loves_ grazing on clover. She can clear out a patch in no time! (Only do this if you know for an absolute fact that no herbicides or pesticides have ever been used in your yard)









This is what the beardie forums call a "beardie burrito". She's showing her "happy colors" after a bath.









Lovey Dovey Eyes:









Beardie Teefies. They aren't known to be biters, but when they do, they pack quite a punch! Occasionally I'll get nipped when a piece of fruit sticks to my finger. 









This is known as the Beardie Death Glare. I woke her up from her nap...









Another baseball pose:









Fizzgig really loves his thermometer! (temps are low because the lights have just come on for the day)









Halpz! Mi bak asploded!









Flapjack ate so much he has to have a tree support his belly!









Flapjack: Hornworm explosion! Ewwwww....









Flapjack black bearding...he caught sight of a pretty lady! (Isha)









Freddie always looks a little grumpy, and he acts what way, too!









Freddie...you have a little something on your chin...









Isha's sweet face:









Isha chows down on veggies. Her previous owner only fed her once a week, and NEVER any veggies, so I was way happy when I discovered she loves eating them...


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Great pictures!!! I love Amber in the wizard suit!!
And great job you are doing with them! They are so healthy looking 

When I get home tonight, I'll get some pics posted of Audrey and Pierre - our Orange Morph Bearded Dragons and Ned, our Veiled Chameleon.
Our daughter is animal/reptile obsessive. Before she moved away, she worked in a pet store and just kept bringing reptiles home 
Whenever my hubby objected, we would come up with an excuse like "This poor boy's tongue is too short so he has a hard time eating!!!" They all ended up staying
Between chameleons, dragons, an iguana, geckos and other small lizards, we had 19 reptiles at one point!!! And a balled python. 
There were terrariums everywhere!! Not to mention her aquariums!
We are down to 3 reptiles now - 2 terrariums and I am finally getting corners of my house back!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Although reptiles aren't my favourites, do love seeing pics of them, and yours are beautiful - what a turn round for the rescues and beautiful markings. They certainly look very happy now


----------

